# 5 line trim clamp



## rwolfe (Dec 19, 2006)

Apparently their was a recall on Rosco's "5-line easy trim clamp."
Or so I heard. Rosco has discontinued this item.
Mutual Hardware still has their version of the trim clamp available.

Apparently, something went wrong somewhere. 
Does anybody know the story?


----------



## Footer (Dec 19, 2006)

Call rosco if you think there product is unsafe.


----------



## JUAMUT (Feb 21, 2007)

Mutual Hardware manufacturers their own easy trim clamp since 2003. They do not stock rosco's clamps.


----------

